# Evil waste of money



## rustychisel (27 Jul 2007)

I dare not post over there, coz some people really love their bikes, but IMO this goes to prove you can build a bike with THE BEST of everything - fit for its purpose and with money no object and it still looks like a DOGS BUM.

http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30986


----------



## Rhythm Thief (27 Jul 2007)

Looks like you need to be a member to see the photos. What is it? Sounds nice from the components list.


----------



## mosschops2 (27 Jul 2007)

Can you post the pics here?? Alledgedly that is possible....


----------



## skwerl (27 Jul 2007)

"Ultimate fixie". Pah. He's built it off a frame with vertical dropouts and had to use an ENO hub (nothing wrong with the hub - great quality. heavy though). Surely the ultimate would be built specifically for the task? ie with track-ends and, most likley for a yank, Paul hubs.

Oh god. I just registered so I could see the pics. Wish I hadn't. What a pile of dogs.The head-tube is too long. The Brooks saddle doesn't go at all. It's basically a pile of shyte and probably cost a good 2 grand (sterling)

It's running 42x17 too. Wuss.


----------



## peejay78 (28 Jul 2007)

dentist's bike.

wafty cranker. candidate for this guy's blog, amusing comment on serotta build on the first page. 

nb: some of the older posts are laugh out loud funny


----------



## laurence (28 Jul 2007)

clearly not the ultimate fixie or he would have got a custom Peg with track ends.

waste of a good Pegoretti frame.

shame i can't view the pics though... *note to self* you do not need another Pegoretti

L


----------



## laurence (28 Jul 2007)

skwerl said:


> probably cost a good 2 grand (sterling)
> 
> It's running 42x17 too. Wuss.



a Marcelo is £1500 F&F on it's own.

i'm going to have to register to see this baby.

L


----------



## laurence (28 Jul 2007)

hmmmmmmm... having seen the pics. it's a tragic waste of a beautiful geared bike. he really should have gone custom as the excessive use of spacers on the headset makes it look dumb, but he does admit he'll drop the bars once he's used to it. just can't see the point in spending all that on a frame that you're not going to use for its purpose.

beautiful bike though, just needs gears.

L


----------



## peejay78 (28 Jul 2007)

i can only presume that his "geared" bike is a converted witcomb or 3rensho or whatever.


----------



## laurence (28 Jul 2007)

what a Marcelo should look like...

http://a960.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/00420/95/99/420149959_l.jpg

L


----------



## Chuffy (28 Jul 2007)

peejay78 said:


> nb: some of the older posts are laugh out loud funny



Like this one!


> You can ride any bicycle you want, provided it is equipped with a dynamo hub powering a phonograph that plays old Edith Piaf records. (This should be particularly amusing in a cyclocross race.)


----------



## rustychisel (30 Jul 2007)

Hmmmm, sorry about the image not being available, I'd forgotten about that. Here, I've pinched the 1st image...
http://www.dbmagazine.com.au/cyclo/pegfix.jpg


----------



## skwerl (1 Aug 2007)

peejay78 said:


> dentist's bike.
> 
> wafty cranker. candidate for this guy's blog, amusing comment on serotta build on the first page.
> 
> nb: some of the older posts are laugh out loud funny



great blog. There was a "Serotta owner", similar to the pastel golfer, in Condor today. He'd obviously not long had his new Pista and had immediately tried to courierise it by sticking what looked like postcards or flyers but certainly weren't playing cards, in the spokes and was enquiring about having the rear brake removed (I assume because he'd seen other fixies running with no rear brake) and of course the bar tape re-done. Shame. The bar tape was in mint condition. Why bother? Just wait until the tape needs replacing, no one needs no rear brake that badly. The Condor guy was trying to dissuade him but not getting anywhere.
All in all, a pure coffee shop, urban Foxton's mini driving, Hoxton (or wherever the latest hip locale is) dwelling fixer.
Christ - I hope it wasn't one of you lot


----------



## skut (1 Aug 2007)

what makes me laugh is why anyone would go to a bike shop - especvially condor - to get their rear brake removed!?? just buy an allen key dummy!


----------



## peejay78 (2 Aug 2007)

even i can take off a rear brake...

can't put it back on again though. 

bikesnob's gone on holiday, sigh. he has posted some ebay rants though - check out yesterday's 'cover model' on the guercotti. 

nb:: have decided that most of the fixed serotta/pegoretti riders live in london fields, on account of how many whizzed past yesterday afternoon when they should have been at work. one of them even had a DISC WHEEL. i am not joking.

A DISC WHEEL. perfect for the london commute.

oh - and if you haven't seen today's, you're in for a treat. "the platypus of bicycles".


----------



## laurence (3 Aug 2007)

yeah, i can't move in london without seeing a Pegoretti, they're everywhere.

L


----------



## peejay78 (4 Aug 2007)

is that thinly veiled sarcasm, laurence?


----------

